# Too much Super Sweet...What now?



## StompieZA (20/7/18)

Hozit guys, 

So about two weeks ago i mixed up my all time favorite ADV Pebble Cream Bronuts. Made 60ml of it and its extremely good.....BUT!

While i was mixing i mistakenly mistook the persentage of super sweet with another ingretient which resulted in me putting in 0.5ml +- of super sweet instead of 0.1ml. 

The juice tastes great but its very sweet and after vaping it tastes like i was eating canderel sugar...

Is there a way one can rectify this mistake? or would i need to make more PCB and mix this with the new batch to even out the super sweet? ill probably have to make around 300ml to even it out..lol

Any help?lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/7/18)

The only way to get it to 0.1ml again is to make a large batch to even it out, i think haha.
or make a 150ml batch with a .2-3 ml ss lvl. That should already taste better that .5

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (20/7/18)

If you don't want to make a large amount, you could keep the oversweetened juice as a "base". Mix another batch without any SS at all. Then fill a bottle 4/5 with the unsweetened new mix, top up the last 1/5 with the sweetened one, give it a shake and you're good to go. Just keeping adding 1/5 of the oversweetened "base" to each new batch you make and you should use it up quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (20/7/18)

Dont mind making a big batch hahaha, seems that would be the best option..lol

Was wondering why this bottle is so sweet....then i remembered what i did. Didnt think it would come out this sweet though! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/7/18)

RichJB said:


> If you don't want to make a large amount, you could keep the oversweetened juice as a "base". Mix another batch without any SS at all. Then fill a bottle 4/5 with the unsweetened new mix, top up the last 1/5 with the sweetened one, give it a shake and you're good to go. Just keeping adding 1/5 of the oversweetened "base" to each new batch you make and you should use it up quite quickly.


That is a much better idea !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruben (20/7/18)

Yeah the best option is to make a big batch and even the ss out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/7/18)

RichJB said:


> If you don't want to make a large amount, you could keep the oversweetened juice as a "base". Mix another batch without any SS at all. Then fill a bottle 4/5 with the unsweetened new mix, top up the last 1/5 with the sweetened one, give it a shake and you're good to go. Just keeping adding 1/5 of the oversweetened "base" to each new batch you make and you should use it up quite quickly.



What he said...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> which resulted in me putting in *0.5ml* +- of super sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/7/18)

Or use it as a one shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------

